# EZ flat hose



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

This hose was identified here recently as a flow through flat hose at a good price from Bargains UK. Has anybody else ordered one and not received it?
Having contacted them today about its non arrival they said they had a number of payments which did not have recorded orders! Some of which were for this hose! If you're waiting for one you might want to contact them on 023 92461138

Frantone


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Frantone said:


> This hose was identified here recently as a flow through flat hose at a good price from Bargains UK. Has anybody else ordered one and not received it?
> Having contacted them today about its non arrival they said they had a number of payments which did not have recorded orders! Some of which were for this hose! If you're waiting for one you might want to contact them on 023 92461138
> 
> Frantone


It was my order on a previous thread - £25 reduced to £10. It arrived in a couple of days and I was so pleased with it, I ordered a second, which also arrived in a couple of days.

No complaints from me.

Dougie.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

After asprns appraisal of this hose my brother in law and myself bought one each, we are very happy with them and they arrived within two days.
Hope you get yours sorted,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Is there a link on there website?


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm, mines not arrived yet! Will have to call them tomorrow. Thanks for this Frantone.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RR said:


> Is there a link on there website?


http://www.bargains.uk.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/16/products_id/361?osCsid=31fe1fc94...


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

asprn said:


> RR said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a link on there website?
> ...


Thank you!! :wink:

Can you connect one to the other giving you 100 ft?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
We have something very similar and at the end of the day it is basically just like a garden hose, so if you get the male and female couplings that fit onto a garden hose, you can extend it mate.....
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RR said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > RR said:
> ...


Yep - that's why I went for the second one.

Dougie.


----------

